
Mystery towers going up all over Cincinnati area - gscott
https://www.wcpo.com/money/consumer/dont-waste-your-money/mystery-towers-going-up-all-over-cincinnati-area
======
deogeo
It's a sad sign of the loss of community control, when they can't even find
out who owns the towers being built.

~~~
chmielewski
Foxconn? /s

